# Should I take the test or not??



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I still have 529 days left on active duty. I planned on taking a the late test since the next one won't be until a year after I get out (assuming the next test is apr-jun 2007). I wanted to take it for 2 reasons. 

1.) It would be good practice, I scored a 99 2 tests ago so it would be good to take the test again.
2.) I may take the test almost a year late but for that year I could still apply to Civil Circus PD's if I wait then I am outta luck until the next test.

So what do you all think? should I take it or not?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Take it.. since the new list won't be available until next sept or so... and who knows, some towns my pull a few names off this list before it expires.


----------



## SSI (Mar 1, 2004)

Take the test,you never know what may happen


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Always take it... you don't ever want to miss out on an opportunity that you may never see again.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

EOD master-you gotta take it man. If you dont get on off the list, at least you have some practice taking it and know what to expect. When I first took the test, I was too old. But lo and behold, here comes the pension reform acts of 1996. Part of that was doing away w/the upper age limit for POs. My second testing session went MUCH better. I got hired off my third test, (less than 8 hrs. after stepping off of a C-5 coming home from an Operation Northern Watch TDY) Enuff of these murky, convoluted and nebulous war stories. TAKE THE TEST! 8) (Hey Dunngie-whassup w/the MassHighway stuff?) (nice camel toe...)


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I would without a doubt take the test if i were you. I take every test possible even if i know i am not going to work there because it is a good experience.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*EOD1* - Absolutely take the test! I'm 40 and live in New Hampshire and I'm taking it. You never know until you try. You can bitch about the $60.00, but its short money considering you are are getting a feel for how Civil Service tests are administered and what types of subject matter are on those exams. You can put that experience to use on the next exam. Whether it be Firefighter, Muni-Police, State Police, Corrections, Telecommunications, whatever... Good Luck pal! :thumbup:


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

TAKE THE TEST............. YOU NEVER KNOW!


----------



## jroberge (Jun 26, 2003)

Definetly take the test, it took them almost the full 2 years to send me my card off the list, 2 YEARS ! wow.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Unfortunately, taking the Civil Circus test in MA is like playing the MA lottery. If you don't play, you won't win. Even worse, I think the odds are better with the lottery. :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

jroberge @ 10 Nov 2004 02:24 said:


> Definetly take the test, it took them almost the full 2 years to send me my card off the list, 2 YEARS ! wow.


2 years? That's it? You're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Take the test...you can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket! You never know what will happen: My class was the first off the list. The next class was FOUR YEARS LATER! And sometimes, they take three classes from the list (not advisable, but they do!)!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jroberge @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> Definetly take the test, it took them almost the full 2 years to send me my card off the list, 2 YEARS ! wow.


 7 years here, then 2 at once, PD and FD


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

What would happen if you could not be present to take the exam due to your military service?


----------

